# AC88888 3-11-05



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok well I don't know who knows this but The third prequel to Star Wars is coming out.  I am making this thread now because I just saw the trailer for it last night.

So, who else saw it?

note: I will change the question from time to time so look sharp!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 11, 2005)

I won't be there today!  Sorry guys!  You'll have to pick the leader for yourselves this time!  I'm counting on you guys!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 11, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> I won't be there today!  Sorry guys!  You'll have to pick the leader for yourselves this time!  I'm counting on you guys!


 I will be there!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

I will be there again!

<big><big><big><big><big>The theme is Gamecube games!</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>

That I know!</big>


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

There's nothing keeping me from being there today! I just hope I remember...


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

hopefully you know about GC Games!

For review of codenames state who you are, I'm Orange.

And don't forget the code to find others still in by typing in AC88888


----------



## Propaganda Man (Mar 11, 2005)

I am bomb and it starts at 7:00 eastern right?


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

It is an hour after it opens and it should be opening now.


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, Bu forgot to add me to the list. My nickname's PK. NOT PKMN!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok so it looks like us three.

remember unmoot others if possible and 

get in chat then we can talk and stuff. I'm already in!


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

I am going ot be there!  I am Olimar.


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Ok so it looks like us three.
> 
> remember unmoot others if possible and
> 
> get in chat then we can talk and stuff. I'm already in!


 You me and who?


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

I suggest going to NOA HQ now, as it is filling really fast.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

Im there now.  Who wants to be my partner?


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

Storm what is your code name?
We are all in it together.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 11, 2005)

Bah!  I could come, but I think that chat room is full!

Wait... I'm in!!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

We have a lot in tonight... :lol:


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 11, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Storm what is your code name?
> We are all in it together.


 Storm doesn't have one.... could you make one for yourself STORM?


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

List:
PIKMIN042
STORMTROOP
BULERIAS
SPORGE
PKMNRULES!


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

Last time Storm wanted to be with me, but I couldn't make it, so I think me and Storm should pair up this time.


----------



## ROGUE15 (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, I am there!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

Code name?  Storm is fine.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

Make my name SP
It is quicker.


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

AC88888 Alliance list:
List:
PIKMIN042
STORMTROOP
BULERIAS
SPORGE
PKMNRULES! 
ROGUE15


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think we will pair up just unmoot who you can!


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 11, 2005)

I was reading and you forgot BAMBAM!( I can not make it)


----------



## ROGUE15 (Mar 11, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> List:
> PIKMIN042
> STORMTROOP
> BULERIAS
> ...


 Don't forget me!   
^_^


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I don't think we will pair up just unmoot who you can!


 Remember our plan? We unmoot our partner! It's decreases debates!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I don't think we will pair up just unmoot who you can!


 Partners are so you know who to unmoot right away without argueing.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

right Rogue is here but Bam hasn't been on not that I saw anyway.


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

So, storm, are you with me?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, PK, you can be my partner.


----------



## ROGUE15 (Mar 11, 2005)

What does it mean to be someone's partner? And who can I be partner's with?


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll be SPORGE's partner
STORM and PK
BULERIAS and ROGUE


----------



## THEBOBINATOR (Mar 11, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> right Rogue is here but Bam hasn't been on not that I saw anyway.


 He just PM me that he is trying to but it is full.


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

Alright, now we need to decide who the others are going to pair up with. It's a darn good thing we have six people!

nvm that.


----------



## ROGUE15 (Mar 11, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I'll be SPORGE's partner
> STORM and PK
> BULERIAS and ROGUE


  Bulerias isn't there....


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok Olimar I got your back!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

For short I will call you Oli!


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

Now we need two people to try to make the top of the list, two to try to make the middle, and two to make the bottom. My reflexes are top-notch, so I'll take top.


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

PIKMIN042 and SPORGE27
STORMTROOPER88888 and PKMNRULES!
ROGUE15 and BAMBAM!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 11, 2005)

ROGUE15 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

I ACCIDENTLY PRESSED THE X ICON, AND I CLOSED THE BROWSER!!! WHAT AN IDIOT I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

PKMNRULES! said:
			
		

> Now we need two people to try to make the top of the list, two to try to make the middle, and two to make the bottom. My reflexes are top-notch, so I'll take top.


 That's too risky.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok everyone, I'm going to go eat dinner... well more like swallowing without chewing so I can make it back before it starts.


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ROGUE15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Youc an get back in.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll try for the top and beware the flush Storm!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ROGUE15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uh oh........


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> PKMNRULES! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See my plan. If we spread out, we'll probably keep at least one member. If we group, we could all get mooted. Trust me. I'm a genius, and I know what I'm doing.


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> I'll try for the top and beware the flush Storm!


 You have fast reflexes?


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 11, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to...

I'M BACK IN!!


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

After a while, don't click on the PM box, as the auto log-of could take you out.


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU FILLED THE LAST SPOT!!!  You are so lucky.


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

Who's going for the middle and bottom?


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

I will, I suppose.  I usually end up on the bottom, as my computerloads pages slowly sometimes.


----------



## PKMNRULES! (Mar 11, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> I will, I suppose.  I usually end up on the bottom, as my computerloads pages slowly sometimes.


 That's one for the bottom. Get in the list as late as possible, but not TOO late.


----------



## ROGUE15 (Mar 11, 2005)

Yay! Bulerias made it!  h43r:


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

To communicate easily with someone post here and PM them.

DO NOT OPEN THE PM IT IS ONLY TO NOTIFY THEM OF SOMETHING HERE!


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

Why is everyone entering and exiting?!


----------



## ROGUE15 (Mar 11, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooooooo, I froze, then I had to leave....I'm so MAD.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

aaaaa... so close PK!!!!  one away!!!

That question was our's.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

PK and Oli one off


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

Did any one get mooted from that?


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

I think one of us will make it to the final ten at least LOL


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

Is everyone safe from that?


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

Top 35!  YAY!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

What was shaun saying?  I didnt understand that....


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

Unmoot me or else!!!!

That is so unfair to randomly pick when your name is original!


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

NOOOO!!!!!!

I hit back by accident!!!!  Noooooo


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

Its down to you PIKMIN


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

I saw that.  It's me left.  SPORGE is mooted.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

Tell me everythign that happens!


----------



## ƒish (Mar 11, 2005)

i wish i had made it this round... what do you get for winning anyway?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> i wish i had made it this round... what do you get for winning anyway?


 You win the best prizes this time.  I huge DK thing... some other stuff.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

Umoot me please!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

Go Pikmin get this last unmoot to be for me!!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

was that the last one? or four should I say.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

Wait there is one more later  :lol:


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll unmoot you if I can SPORGE.  There is one mroe.


----------



## Mino (Mar 11, 2005)

Mooted...
I gotta eat now, so bye


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, thats it then.  I'll probably be back for trivia in two weeks.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 11, 2005)

Does anyone here like Star Wars?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 11, 2005)

eh.. Star Wars is ok.  JK  :lol: 

I'm looking foward to RoTS.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 12, 2005)

I was hyped up that night because I saw the trailer on fox for the first time.

It looks so cool there is a fight scene between Yoda and Emporor Palpetine!


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 14, 2005)

CNA ANYONE LINK THE TRAILER?!?  PLEASE!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 14, 2005)

star wars trailer page

I'm sorry but the one I saw wasn't up yet.
A teaser trailer is though, and the preview for the preview I saw.  a little wierd that that is there.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 18, 2005)

The trailer is on now!!!
Yay!!!
it just looks cool!


----------



## ƒish (Mar 18, 2005)

i just saw it, it looks pretty good    			 too bad they made the trailer horribly


----------



## Mino (Mar 19, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> star wars trailer page
> 
> I'm sorry but the one I saw wasn't up yet.
> A teaser trailer is though, and the preview for the preview I saw.  a little wierd that that is there.


 *watches it*

*cries*

I WANT TO SEE THAT!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 19, 2005)

I really want to see it! The sad part is that the clones change into stormtroopers and become evil! I like the clones.


----------



## Sontailsic (Mar 19, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I really want to see it! The sad part is that the clones change into stormtroopers and become evil! I like the clones.


 Me too, the CIS were awesome as well.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 19, 2005)

I like them too, but i hated that they got destroyed so easily. Think about it, all you have to do is blow up one control base and they all die. There pretty weak.


----------



## Sontailsic (Mar 19, 2005)

The CIS probably thought that too *robotic voice* KILL THE CLONES!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 20, 2005)

There strongest thing is the **** destroyer droids! On battlefront, there really hard to kill if they get there shield up.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 20, 2005)

yeah but they only have one weapon...


----------



## ƒish (Mar 20, 2005)

from what i saw in a magazine... it looks like some clones are good, and some are bad... it could be cool    			 i think the droids join the good guys too


----------



## Bastoise99 (Mar 21, 2005)

That would be strange.


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 21, 2005)

I though STORM would make this thread... oh well.  Yeah, I'm waiting for Episode III!  Can't wait!


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 21, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> star wars trailer page
> 
> I'm sorry but the one I saw wasn't up yet.
> A teaser trailer is though, and the preview for the preview I saw.  a little wierd that that is there.


 And the trailer is on now!!


----------



## ƒish (Mar 21, 2005)

Sporge... its all your fault! now i cant wait for starwars... Curse you


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ok if you haven't sen the cartoon miniseries of the clone wars I suggest you do as it ties in directly with the third movie.  
It ends exactly where the movie starts!


----------



## Sporge27 (Apr 25, 2005)

3rd movie almost here so I thought i would bump this!


----------



## Mino (Apr 25, 2005)

Who's seeeing it on the first day?  I'm definetly not.


----------



## ƒish (Apr 25, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Ok if you haven't sen the cartoon miniseries of the clone wars I suggest you do as it ties in directly with the third movie.
> It ends exactly where the movie starts!


 i saw that cartoon thing... were there more than 25 episodes? because after 25, it sort of leaves you hanging...


----------



## Bulerias (Apr 28, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Who's seeeing it on the first day?  I'm definetly not.


 Me neither.  I'll try and go about 5-7 days after the release.


----------

